

Censoring Myself for Apple - thisjustinm
http://www.marco.org/2015/03/25/censoring-myself-for-apple

======
Mz
Really poor title, because the tldr is that he says he is _not_ censoring
himself for Apple.

------
riotluck
cry about it.

------
anigbrowl
If you want people to stop talking about it, don't keep writing articles about
how you wish people would stop talking about it. The original post about Apple
software falling short of the hardware seems unremarkable, I've heard that
same sentiment from many Apple users. So it got blown way out of proportion
for a day to fill the Internet News Hole and many people made silly
extrapolations or inferences...what of it?

